

Oversight panel is loaded with insiders, critics charge - 001sky
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/10/01/203818/obama-spy-panel-is-loaded-with.html

======
frank_boyd
_' At the end of the day, a task force led by Gen. Clapper full of insiders –
and not directed to look at the extensive abuse – will never get at the bottom
of the unconstitutional spying,'_ said Mark Jaycox, a policy analyst for the
Electronic Frontier Foundation, a privacy advocacy group.

